# SSD Geschwindigkeit sehr langsam



## _LS_ (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem mit meiner SSD und hoffe das jemandem von euch noch was dazu einfällt.

Als ich meinen PC Anfang des Jahres aufgerüstet habe (Hardware siehe Signatur), habe ich auch eine Crucial MX100 256GB SSD mit eingebaut und Windows 10 darauf installiert. Weil ich neugierig war wie schnell diese ist habe ich sie damals auch gleich mit AS SSD gebencht. Die Werte waren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

In letzter Zeit ist mir allerdings bereits aufgefallen, dass mein PC vor allem zum Laden von Dateien deutlich länger braucht als zu der Zeit(subjektiv, nicht gemessen). Ganz gravierend hat sich das bei "The Crew" bemerkbar gemacht (OpenWorld-Spiel). Als ich das letzte Woche nach längerer Zeit wieder angefangen habe zu Spielen hat das Teleportieren sehr lange gedauert oder gar nicht funktioniert und das Selbe gilt auch für das Betreten des Summits (also beim Laden vieler neuer Daten). Nachdem auch eine Neuinstallation von "The Crew" nichts gebracht hat hab ich mal meinen PC durchgecheckt.
Dabei hab ich auch den AS Benchmark nochmal ausgeführt und diese Ergebnisse bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie man sieht hat die 4K-Performance stark abgenommen und die Zugriffszeiten haben sich verdoppelt.
Um das zu beheben habe ich schon einiges versucht. Unter anderem:
Gegoogelt und hierauf gestoßen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html
TRIM und AHCI aktiviert -> hat nichts gebracht, da bereits aktiv
CHKDSK-durchlaufen lassen -> keine Probleme
Andere Platte abgeklemmt -> keine Änderung
Andere SATA-Kabel und -Ports -> keine Änderung
Intel RST installiert -> keine Änderung
BIOS aktualisiert -> keine Änderung
Firmware von MU01 auf MU02 geupdated -> leichte Besserung um wenige MB/s

Da die auch S.M.A.R.T.-Werte soweit in Ordnung scheinen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
__LS__


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. Juli 2016)

Im 2. Bild nutzt die SSD den Intel AHCI Treiber(iaStor). Du könntest versuchen mit dem Windows AHCI (msahci) bessere Resultate zu erzielen.
Einen spürbaren Unterschied sollte das im Alltag aber nicht ausmachen. Was bitte ist storahci im 1. Bild? Evtl. ein SATA Port über Marvell Zusatzchip?

Edit: Also der Win AHCI ab Win8. Danke Jungs.


----------



## Darkscream (24. Juli 2016)

^Das ist der Treiber den W10 bei der Installation installiert.
Also würde ich den jetzigen löschen und neu starten das Windows wieder diesen installiert - vielleicht passt es dann ja wieder.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Juli 2016)

Wie voll ist die SSD denn?




Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Im 2. Bild nutzt die SSD den Intel AHCI Treiber(iaStor). Du könntest versuchen mit dem Windows AHCI (msahci) bessere Resultate zu erzielen.
> Einen spürbaren Unterschied sollte das im Alltag aber nicht ausmachen. Was bitte ist storahci im 1. Bild? Evtl. ein SATA Port über Marvell Zusatzchip?



StorAHCI ist der Microsoft AHCI Treiber, der wurde irgendwann bei Windows 8 ausgetauscht, alle aktuellen Microsoft AHCI Treiber ab Windows 8 sollten dort StorAHCI  stehen haben oder sie sind älter / nicht aktuell.


----------



## _LS_ (24. Juli 2016)

An alle erst einmal danke für die Antworten.

@Jeretxxo
Auf der SSD sind noch ca. 73GB frei (also etwa 30%). Ich werde morgen testweise mal ein paar Dateien auf die andere Platte schieben und schauen, ob es daran liegt.

Ich hab (nach ein paar Problemen) den Intel RST und den Intel-Treiber für den SATA-Controller deinstalliert. Jetzt ist wieder der StorAHCI installiert. Die Ergebnisse schwanken jetzt etwas stärker als vorher, sehen aber in etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine kleine Steigerung hat es zwar gebracht, aber von der anfänglichen Performance ist die SSD immer noch weit weg.

Ich würde mich über weitere Ideen und Lösungsansätze freuen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. Juli 2016)

Möglichkeit 1: Mit Windows Defrag (ab 8.1, da ich bei 7 nicht weiß, wie es das handhabt) die SSD optimieren. 
Möglichkeit 2: Komplettes Backup der SSD,dann einen Secure Erase ausführen und das Backup zurückspielen.


----------



## Willie666 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich empfehle das Fernando's Win-RAID Forum (Storage Drivers - BIOS Modding) mal zu konsultieren


----------



## _LS_ (25. Juli 2016)

@Dr. med iziner
Möglichkeit 1 habe ich bereits mehrfach versucht und Windows Defrag ist auch auf wöchentlich optimieren eingestellt.
Möglichkeit 2 werde ich nur machen, wenn es wirklich sein muss machen und sich nichts anderes findet(160GB auf eine andere Platte zu schieben könnte etwas lange dauern).

@Willie666
Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. Juli 2016)

Alternativ könntest du auch mal das Programm Defraggler testen. Dort kannst du ebenfalls die SSD optimieren. Dabei wird der freie Platz auf der SSD mit lauter Nullen gefüllt. Der Vorgang kann aber etwas dauern. Ich habe damit allerdings keine Erfahrungen, da dies bisher bei meinen SSD's nicht nötig war.

Eine 256GB-Ssd auf eine USB 3.0-Platte zu sichern dauert wirklich nicht lange.


----------



## _LS_ (26. Juli 2016)

Kurzes Update:

Ich habe jetzt einmal 50GB Daten von der SSD runter und siehe da die 4K-64Thrd Geschwindigkeit ist gestiegen und hat (zumindest beim Lesen) die ursprüngliche Geschwindigkeit erreicht.
Jedoch sind die 4K Werte und Zugriffszeiten gleichgeblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich noch die "Zero Fill" - Funktion (Optimierung) des von Dr. med iziner empfohlene Programms Defraggler getestet.
Danach sind die 4K Werte erstmal abgesunken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese sind jedoch kurz danach wieder gestiegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## Jimiblu (26. Juli 2016)

SSDs zu defragmentieren bringt genau gar nichts, außer das Ding schneller altern zu lassen. 
Aber wirklich schlecht sehen die Werte nicht aus. Wie sollten die Werte idealerweise aussehen?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. Juli 2016)

Er hat die SSD ja nicht defragmentiert.


----------



## _LS_ (29. Juli 2016)

@Jimiblu
Ich habe sie nicht defragmentiert, sonder die "Zero-Fill"-Methode von Defraggler angewandt (Erklärung siehe hier: Piriform - Defraggler and SSDs)
Wie die Werte bei mir am Anfang waren steht im ersten Post. Ich hänge sie aber hier nochmal an. Außerdem ist die SSD hier vertreten: [Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 3997 Punkte!] (unter "Marvell-Controller" im 2ten Post).


----------

